# praying mantis



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Found my big praying mantis, Buddy dead last night  . She was the one who laid the egg sack a while back. Amazes me how attached I get to these guys. Had her almost a year so I guess she was a fair age.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

aww


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to here about your loss


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Sorry about that. At least, she had a good life with a caring owner.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear cc


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aww shame, mantis are so cute too, saw a lil green one in a shop yesterday.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww, sorry to hear CC


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted m8


----------



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

*sorry chum*

sorry to hear bout bud hav big hugs n loadsa chocolate waitin on sun x


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Holding out hope that my wee one will make it to adulthood.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sorry to hear of your loss  *


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------

